# Using Hitech Spy Photography Equipment I Caught



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Are these pictures allowed??!!


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG!...... Moderator needed ASAP. I thought this was a family web site!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

im offended. and i thought this was a clean site...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

At least the blood dripping from it's fangs isn't in this photo. I for one will lose some sleep after seeing this horror!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OooooOOoooooooo.... she looks ticked!
Just look at her squinting at you!
How dare you spy on her while she is trying 
to attract the "Fox" Terrier from down the street!









I'd sleep with one eye open if I were you!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Seeker says *"YEAH ,BABY!!!! Bring it on!!!!"*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Seeker says *"YEAH ,BABY!!!! Bring it on!!!!"*


she insisted on being nude, she didn't want tan lines







. She's hoping Seeker and Cowboy will think she looks good







.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Shocking! Just shocking!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Shocking! Just shocking!


Don't let Tobey see this - he's waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy too young.

And Tasha would be jealous, anyway!


----------

